# Soil safe for digging



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

We have just started full room free roaming and I'm discovering the very cheeky and daring personality of one of my boys, Remus. He ended up in a large plant pot this morning, happily digging through the soil. I managed to get him out before he did too much in there but I saw his happy little face! I'd love to try them out with a dig box filled with soil that's safe for them to be in. Can anyone help with rat safe soil or compost suggestions?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty much basic sterile potting soil is safe and won't bring anything nasty into your house.. I'd stay clear of the stuff that has too much chemical miracle fertilizer added though...

Actually as far as soil being safe for rats, my girls dug dens outdoors... it's really amazing how fast rats can dig. Rats can basically dig in anything.... the question is whether you want to bring a big pot of bugs, ants and worms from your yard into your home... Your rats might love digging for the bugs, but it's a risk you take.

The only bonus to dirt from the yard is that it might contain healthy bacteria for rats... Our rats that dig outdoors never seem to get URI's or other common rat sicknesses.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a bit wet for outdoor soil digging at the mo. Hasn't stopped raining for weeks! I'll see what the hubby has in terms of potting soil. Remus' face lit up when he realised he could dig in this mucky stuff! I can believe how fast they dig too. I got him out of there just in time haha.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Organic potting compost is handy as its not got much rubbish in it. I actually like mixing compost 60:40 with sand to get a slightly more diggable consistency. You can also stick a handful of edible seeds in soil, allow them to turn into sproutlings then add rats (and put a plastic sheet down for the mess).


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

So we finally got this project going. Got my husband on the soil task, he gave us some organic soil when from an order for his veggie plot. I've put sunflowers seeds in there as I have them to hand. What other seeds or bits are suitable for this?


----------

